# Watch those B.B s



## deepwoods (Oct 5, 2004)

A warning to all those who shake b.b s and water to get out the initial bad stuff - I just    put a hole in the shoulder of a rare drug store bottle doing this. This method has             GENERALLY worked well in the past,but every once in a while you get a bottle with thin    glass around the shoulder - this is the third time this has happened over the years - I     still think its a fairly good method,but you should add some detergent(which I didnt do    today)for a little "cushion" and dont shake TOO hard.


----------



## Dale (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi deepwoods, sorry to hear about your bottle. []     I have had pretty good luck using lead bird shot #7.5 or 8 and alittle bit of sand.

 dale


----------



## deepwoods (Oct 6, 2004)

Yep Dale,old habits die hard I guess. I think Ill give that bird shot a shot. Thanks.


----------

